# 3 year old starting school - options?



## Shins (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I live in Madrid and I have a toddler who is due to start school in September 2014 when she is 3. 

From what I can see, the school day lasts from 9 - 12 and then again from 3 - 5. 

Is this right? It seems like a very long day for a 3 year old. 

Does anyone know of any other options, where they only go to school in the mornings maybe?

I´m coming into this totally blind so any info or advice at all is very very welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Search for schools with "jornada continua" in your region. 
These schools only go from 9 to 2 (or similar). 

Good luck! In my experience, the 3 to 5 time block is kind of "lost time" with the little ones since it's tough to focus again after lunch.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shins said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Madrid and I have a toddler who is due to start school in September 2014 when she is 3.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes, that does sound right

I don't know about Madrid, or whether individual schools would have their own policies, but when my daughter was in _infantil_, a lot of the 3 year olds only attended for the morning session, & others the full day, including staying for comedor (lunch), so were in school from 9am to 4:30 with the lunch break at that school being 12:30 - 3pm.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I live in the Comunidad de Madrid and in this town the children who are starting school usually have a special timetable in the beginning. They only go for a few hours and I think not even every day. This is only for a short period of time though and they will be expected to do a full timetable , certainly after Christmas. Actually for us it was a pain in the neck as our daughter was already accustomed to the playschool time table of 10:00 - 15:00, so she was up and ready to go!! The state schools here never go on until 17:00 though...
Ask the school directly what they usually do with the little kids. You'll also have a parents meeting before the school year starts, so ask when that usually happens too.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We are looking for a place for our 3yo who will be 4 soon which we have been told most of the schools want them to attend a full day at that age, certainly all the international schools we have contacted wont accept half days even for half a year before changing to full time.
The local schools do seem to be more flexible but we haven't thoroughly investigated them, my wife has more info about it than I do tbh.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Shins said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Madrid and I have a toddler who is due to start school in September 2014 when she is 3.
> 
> ...


I live in Madrid and have a 3 year old starting school this September. 

Yes the school day is rather long (maybe designed more with working parents in mind than the kids) although I think most of the schools we looked at finished slightly earlier than 5. Most schools either allow the children a siesta or at least time to rest after lunch and I doubt if the afternoon session is that intense anyway. I'm sure it can't be too hard for the kids or they simply wouldn't do it

One recent development is the Madrid (city) council now allows schools to opt for a "jornada continua", or "continuous timetable", which means the kids study straight through from 9 until 2pm with a slight break. After that the kids can either stay at school, have lunch, and do some extra-curricular activities until 5, or the parents can pick them up at 2 and take them home. This is quite common in Spain outside of Madrid, but it was never an option before in Madrid itself.

I know of a few schools in Madrid that are trying to implement this - but first of all they have to put it to a vote with the parents, and I'm not sure so many parents would be in agreement. Really you need to ask/google around to see which schools are trying to implement it.

Also you could try some of the "escuelas infantiles" - these are private infant schools that sometimes take children to the age of 6. As they are private you have to pay a bit - maybe €350/month (although I think the council does hand out €100/month becas to help pay for them) but then the problem is getting the child into state school at the age of 6 when most children start at 3.

If you need any more information please ask - having just been through the process I might be able to help with a few things. If you let me know which area you are looking at I might even know something about the schools as well.


----------



## shahbaz (May 8, 2013)

In my opinion in every school they test to kids to check how much your kid is genius and after the result of test school teacher will decide that which class and timing are suits with your kid


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shahbaz said:


> In my opinion in every school they test to kids to check how much your kid is genius and after the result of test school teacher will decide that which class and timing are suits with your kid


errr - not in Spain they don't - not at age 3 anyway!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our boy of 3 begins in September and the hours there are 9 - 2 with a half hour break for lunch.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

shahbaz said:


> In my opinion in every school they test to kids to check how much your kid is genius and after the result of test school teacher will decide that which class and timing are suits with your kid


I have never seen that in public schools here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I have never seen that in public schools here.


nor me - though some schools will assess new foreign children before they decide whether to put them in the 'age-appropriate' year or hold them back right from the start

that's mostly a language issue though


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> nor me - though some schools will assess new foreign children before they decide whether to put them in the 'age-appropriate' year or hold them back right from the start
> 
> that's mostly a language issue though


I've not had experience of that either. When my 3 entered school in Spain, the eldest was offered no additional help at all and was put in the same year as he had been in uk.

The other 2, twins, were given additional help with Spanish and Valencian. They were put in a class lower than they had been in UK - actually more age-appropriate.

There are now 3 (school) years difference between the two boys although they are only just over two years apart. My daughter has been held back once so she is a year lower.

Going to school aged 3 seems quite normal in Spain. We have many friends who thought nothing to putting their children into all-day school. It's not that they are bad parents, it's just the 'done thing'.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I've not had experience of that either. When my 3 entered school in Spain, the eldest was offered no additional help at all and was put in the same year as he had been in uk.
> 
> The other 2, twins, were given additional help with Spanish and Valencian. They were put in a class lower than they had been in UK - actually more age-appropriate.
> 
> ...


It's traditionally been the "done thing" for financial reasons. The Spanish state is effectively saying we'll look after your kids "for free" from the age of 3 so both parents can go back to work. I'm sure many parents in other countries would jump at the chance, if offered.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I know of a few schools in Madrid that are trying to implement this - but first of all they have to put it to a vote with the parents, and I'm not sure so many parents would be in agreement. Really you need to ask/google around to see which schools are trying to implement it.
> 
> Also you could try some of the "escuelas infantiles" - these are private infant schools that sometimes take children to the age of 6. As they are private you have to pay a bit - maybe €350/month (although I think the council does hand out €100/month becas to help pay for them) but then the problem is getting the child into state school at the age of 6 when most children start at 3.
> 
> If you need any more information please ask - having just been through the process I might be able to help with a few things. If you let me know which area you are looking at I might even know something about the schools as well.


The continuous timetable movement has been going for ages, at least in Madrid comunidad, maybe not city?? As you say the parents have to vote on it. In theory one of the arguments for the move is that parents who work can leave their children in school longer, and those who don't want to can pick them up before lunch. 
My daughter went to an Escuela Infantil and it was great. It was a new purpose built building with a well trained enthusiastic staff. It was so good in fact that we decided not to change her at 3 years old, but at 4 which was the highest the school went up to. We weren't very convinced with what they would be doing in preschool, and felt she would be much better off staying at the Escuela Infantil. The problem was that there were very few places at the pre school level in the schools and she nearly didn't get a place at our chosen school, so you do have to be careful with that.
In all my years here I've never met a child that started school at 6, even though that's the official age to start school, has anyone? The vast majority start at 3.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Chopera said:


> It's traditionally been the "done thing" for financial reasons. The Spanish state is effectively saying we'll look after your kids "for free" from the age of 3 so both parents can go back to work. I'm sure many parents in other countries would jump at the chance, if offered.


In Belgium they start it at 2 1/2 and get really upset and put a disgusted look on when you tell them your 3 yo isn't in school, they even get more snakey when you tell them it's essentially day care at that age. 

Not that I am one to judge others motives but for us it isn't necessary and I certainly wouldn't take that extra time I have been able to spend with my children away, it's been some of the greatest moments of our lives.

The European system is fairly different from what I was brought up in so it all takes some adapting on my part.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> It's traditionally been the "done thing" for financial reasons. The Spanish state is effectively saying we'll look after your kids "for free" from the age of 3 so both parents can go back to work. I'm sure many parents in other countries would jump at the chance, if offered.


Where I live most people work in Madrid which is about 45mins away. Take into account the Spanish timetable which is pretty long anyway and you're talking about a *lot* of money being spent on childcare. Therefore going to school is the best solution for many.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> In Belgium they start it at 2 1/2 and get really upset and put a disgusted look on when you tell them your 3 yo isn't in school, they even get more snakey when you tell them it's essentially day care at that age.
> 
> Not that I am one to judge others motives but for us it isn't necessary and I certainly wouldn't take that extra time I have been able to spend with my children away, it's been some of the greatest moments of our lives.
> 
> The European system is fairly different from what I was brought up in so it all takes some adapting on my part.


_infantil _isn't obligatory though - schooling in Spain isn't obligatory until age 6


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

No, same here but it is quite usual. Actually it may be 5 here?
I can't explain why people look down on you here for it. I could guess but then that's not really important.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

In our local school the "infantil" timetable is 9-2. (Actually that's the timetable for all of primary as well.) There's an option for the kids to stay for 2 more hours for lunch and after school activities. Yes, it's a long day for the very young ones, especially at first, but they get used to it. And the teachers know how to pace the day. When my kids did it they got lots of breaks, and there were quiet times each day too. 

As someone else said, it's "what's done" here. I don't know of any child who didn't start school at age 3 even though it's not obligatory. Actually a great many kids here go to play school pretty much full time when they're two.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The continuous timetable movement has been going for ages, at least in Madrid comunidad, maybe not city?? As you say the parents have to vote on it. In theory one of the arguments for the move is that parents who work can leave their children in school longer, and those who don't want to can pick them up before lunch.


Yes for some reason Madrid city has only just allowed it. I was always jealous that people I know in Alcala could send their kids to school until 2pm, pick them up and then do whatever they like. Until now it was never an option in Madrid city.



Pesky Wesky said:


> My daughter went to an Escuela Infantil and it was great. It was a new purpose built building with a well trained enthusiastic staff. It was so good in fact that we decided not to change her at 3 years old, but at 4 which was the highest the school went up to. We weren't very convinced with what they would be doing in preschool, and felt she would be much better off staying at the Escuela Infantil. The problem was that there were very few places at the pre school level in the schools and she nearly didn't get a place at our chosen school, so you do have to be careful with that.
> In all my years here I've never met a child that started school at 6, even though that's the official age to start school, has anyone? The vast majority start at 3.


There are some schools that open up extra "lineas" for 6 year olds so there must be some kids who enter at that age. Also one of the escuela infantils near us claimed to have an agreement with a school that guaranteed entrance at the age of 6, so many parents kept their kids at that escuela infantil until then. However there was a real uproar last year when it turned out the school couldn't accept all the kids, and the ones that couldn't get in were left stranded without a school to go to. That's the problem in Spain, never trust a "guarantee" and don't expect the entrance system to be the same in a few years as it is now. They are continually tinkering with it and moving goalposts. In Madrid city it is so much safer to get your kid into school as soon as possible, especially with so much competition for places these days.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> In Belgium they start it at 2 1/2 and get really upset and put a disgusted look on when you tell them your 3 yo isn't in school, they even get more snakey when you tell them it's essentially day care at that age.
> 
> Not that I am one to judge others motives but for us it isn't necessary and I certainly wouldn't take that extra time I have been able to spend with my children away, it's been some of the greatest moments of our lives.
> 
> The European system is fairly different from what I was brought up in so it all takes some adapting on my part.


Here there are classes in English for 2 year olds and up! and that definitely isn't day-care


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's not a bad idea, at that age kids are like sponges so it is likely they will get something out of it by immersing them in the language. Sing songs in English, talk to them in English, it's learning by default. There wouldn't be a great deal you can sit down and teach a 2 yo in the traditional sense but at that age it's just the interaction they learn by.

That's why we are leaning to a Spanish school as our boys already speak/understand two languages and they will be young enough to hopefully soak up a 3rd.


----------



## Shins (Apr 16, 2013)

Chopera said:


> I live in Madrid and have a 3 year old starting school this September.
> 
> Yes the school day is rather long (maybe designed more with working parents in mind than the kids) although I think most of the schools we looked at finished slightly earlier than 5. Most schools either allow the children a siesta or at least time to rest after lunch and I doubt if the afternoon session is that intense anyway. I'm sure it can't be too hard for the kids or they simply wouldn't do it
> 
> ...


Hi Chopera, 

I live in San Sebastian de los Reyes...on the border really between that and Alcobendas. Any chance you know anything about the schools around here and journada continua? We're thinking of Trinity College. It seems to be about the only semi private school around here. But if you know of any other semi privates, that'd be brilliant. We earn too much to get into a public school and not enough to pay for a private school....


----------



## Shins (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! That cleared up a lot of questions I had. I agree, different country and different way of doing things takes a bit of getting used to but we'll get there in the end.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Shins said:


> We earn too much to get into a public school


??????


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Shins said:


> Hi Chopera,
> 
> I live in San Sebastian de los Reyes...on the border really between that and Alcobendas. Any chance you know anything about the schools around here and journada continua? We're thinking of Trinity College. It seems to be about the only semi private school around here. But if you know of any other semi privates, that'd be brilliant. We earn too much to get into a public school and not enough to pay for a private school....


Ok If you are in SS de Los Reyes you are outside Madrid city so the jornada continua might already be in place there. I'm afraid it's not my area (I'm in the centre of Madrid) so I can't help much on the schools. They do test primary schools and you can see the results here:

Clasificación de colegios en Madrid – ELPAÍS.com

(it's up to you how much importance you place in such tests - I personally think they are good for identifying schools with problems, but that's about it)

What do you mean by semi-private? Do you mean concertado? Also why do you think you earn too much for a public school? It might be different for SS de Los Reyes but in Madrid it makes no difference what you earn, unless you have a very low income in which case you might get an extra point (or two).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shins said:


> Hi Chopera,
> 
> I live in San Sebastian de los Reyes...on the border really between that and Alcobendas. Any chance you know anything about the schools around here and journada continua? We're thinking of Trinity College. It seems to be about the only semi private school around here. But if you know of any other semi privates, that'd be brilliant*. We earn too much to get into a public school and not enough to pay for a private school*....


public/state schools are for everyone - it has nothing to do with income - eveyone from the poorest to multimultimulti-millionaires can send their children to state school............


----------

